

Steve Jobs Responds To Hacker Critic - rblion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF-tKLISfPE&feature=related

======
whtvr_mike
Of special interest: how he frames the process as starting with the _customer_
needs instead of the existing _technology_. And how he has the scar tissue to
prove that's the way to do it.

Nothing on 60 minutes or the endless techblog coverage has come close to
exposing what exactly it was that made him think so very different.

Or maybe, as a bizdev guy, it's just my own biases showing.

